# Rally Course Maps



## DNL2448

Anybody have maps they would like to share? We "played" Rally last weekend, and had a fun time.


----------



## Megora

I may have some in my car somewhere.... if I didn't throw them out. I usually stuff armbands and ribbons and stuff into the glove compartment or in my "rummage bag" in the back. ! 

Did you also check the yahoo rally group? I think there are rally maps on there.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I have Gabby and Teddi's rally novice maps but I have to figure out how to get my scanner working again.  Bad scanner. I will send those to you when I get that machine working. 

I need to down load the advanced signs and start reading those rules. :


----------



## Megora

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Rally-obed/files/Courses/

I forgot to look around my car on my lunchbreak, but this is a link to the yahoo group.


----------



## sammydog

I will email you one!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I found a few from this past Thanksgiving (Novice)

A few more 

http://www.risingstarbordercollies.com/rally-course-maps-novice.html


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

Old editions of Front and Finish would have them...probably the new online version as well if you or someone you know subscribes.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I sued to have a ton of them, including ones I made myself from when I taught class. Too bad I threw them all away a couple years ago


----------



## Titan1

What level are you looking for? I have some I used to use for my classes when I was not there..


----------



## Loisiana

Stretchdrive said:


> I sued to have a ton of them, including ones I made myself from when I taught class. Too bad I threw them all away a couple years ago


I'm glad the judge sided with you :


----------



## DNL2448

Titan1 said:


> What level are you looking for? I have some I used to use for my classes when I was not there..


Novice for now, but later will be looking for the advanced classes...Thanks!


----------



## Titan1

DNL2448 said:


> Novice for now, but later will be looking for the advanced classes...Thanks!


I will grab some Wednesday night at class to scan for you!
I will try to get some interesting ones..


----------



## DNL2448

Titan1 said:


> I will grab some Wednesday night at class to scan for you!
> I will try to get some interesting ones..


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Loisiana said:


> I'm glad the judge sided with you :


OMG!! Gonna piss my pants laughing!!


----------

